# Cool Edit Pro Frage



## Sabbath (23. September 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich hab eine Frage, ich habe einen Text und ein Instrumental... will nun anfangen zu singen, aber wenn ich singe kann ich nicht gleichzeitig das Instrumental abspielen, also ich kann entweder das Instrumental abspielen oder meine Stimme(ohne dem Instrumental) aufnehmen... will aber beides, könnt ihr mir helfen? ein gutes Tutorial wäre nett...

dann suche ich noch ein Programm beidem ich selber leicht Instrumentals produzieren kann, versteht ihr? ich habe Cubase, aber blicke da nicht so durch, suche also ein Programm mit einem Tutorial wenn es geht... danke im voraus


Cya


----------



## Phlex (25. September 2003)

*Tipps zu CEP*

Hi Sabbath,

Hier ein paar Tipps, die das Problem vielleicht beheben könnten:
- Stelle zuerst fest, ob Du eine (Voll)Duplexfähige Soundkarte hast, denn sonst 
  funktioniert das mit dem gleichzeitigen Abspielen und Aufnehmen erst gar nicht.
  Schau am Bestem Im Handbuch der Karte oder im Internet beim Hersteller nach.
- Wenn die Karte Duplexfähig ist, kann es sein, dass Du den falschen Ein- und  
  Ausgang in CEP gewählt hast, gehe dazu in CEP auf Options --> Settings und  
  Options --> Device Properties und schau ob Du den Fehler findest. Wenn ja, ein-
  fach den richtigen (wave) Ein-und Ausgang aussuchen.
- Dann kann es sein, dass Du Dich im Single-File-Mode befindest. Unter dem File-
  Menü befindet sich ein kleiner grauer Kaste mit zwei grünen Waves drin. Klicke 
  darauf. Dies bringt Dich in den Multitrack-Mode, wo Du bis zu vier Spuren  
  einspielen kannst. Rechter Mausklick --> Insert  lädt ein  Instrumental (oder 
  sonstigen Audiotrack) auf die Spur auf die Du geklickt hast. Wenn Du dazu 
  etwas aufnehmen möchtest aktiviere bei einer anderen Spur den roten Button 
  mit dem R drauf. Das schaltet Die Spur scharf. Wenn du nun aufnimmst (Button 
  mit dem roten Kreis links unten), sollte CEP normalerweise die Wave Abspielen 
  und Dich dazu aufnehmen. Das Ergebnis der Aufnahme siest Du dann auf der 
  Spur, die Du ausgewählt hattest. Dann kannst Du sie mit eimerm Doppelklick 
  editieren (normalisieren usw.) und danach downmixen, also beide Spuren 
  zusammenfügen. Das geschieht mit Rechtsklick auf eine Spur --> Mix down to 
  track.
Probier erstmal ein bissel aus, ich hoffe dass ich Dir mit diesen Tipps helfen konnte. wenn Du noch Fragen oder Schwierigkeiten hast - poste einfach. Gruß


----------



## lilcoco (29. März 2006)

hey phlex!
kennst du dich gut mit dem cool edit pro aus?
ich hab eine frage.. wie kann man einstellen, dass man sich im headset nochmal selbst hört? also dass praktisch die stimme noch mal beim soundausgang rauskommt!?
ist das möglich?

würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

lg
lilcoco


----------



## bosei (30. März 2006)

lilcoco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hey phlex!
> kennst du dich gut mit dem cool edit pro aus?
> ich hab eine frage.. wie kann man einstellen, dass man sich im headset nochmal selbst hört? also dass praktisch die stimme noch mal beim soundausgang rauskommt!?
> ist das möglich?


Ist afaik nicht möglich. Habe es auch schon versucht. Während der aufnahme werden die Spuren bei denen Rec angewählt ist nicht wiedergegeben. Kann sein das man es aber bei Cool Edit einstellen kann. Ich arbeite mit Audition 1.5 (dem nachfolger von Cool Edit) darum bin ich mir nich 100%tig  sicher.
Wenn du ein Mischpult hast ist das aber kein Problem.


----------



## bosei (30. März 2006)

Sabbath hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann suche ich noch ein Programm beidem ich selber leicht Instrumentals produzieren kann, versteht ihr? ich habe Cubase, aber blicke da nicht so durch, suche also ein Programm mit einem Tutorial wenn es geht... danke im voraus


Willst du Instrumente oder Midi aufnehmen? Welches Cubase hast du den? 

Für Cubase SX 3 gibts ein Video Tutorial namens "Hands on Cubase" das könntest du dir besorgen.


----------



## lilcoco (30. März 2006)

bosei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist afaik nicht möglich. Habe es auch schon versucht. Während der aufnahme werden die Spuren bei denen Rec angewählt ist nicht wiedergegeben. Kann sein das man es aber bei Cool Edit einstellen kann. Ich arbeite mit Audition 1.5 (dem nachfolger von Cool Edit) darum bin ich mir nich 100%tig  sicher.
> Wenn du ein Mischpult hast ist das aber kein Problem.



huhu bosei!!
ich habs gestern rausgefunden! es funktioniert ! echt super...ist nur ne windows einstellung. wenn es dich interesseirt kannst du mich an-PN-nen 

bis dann!
liebe grüsse
lilcoco


----------

